# I have water soften install in house, what about water filter / Claris ?



## Danielwj (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello world.

In my house I have a water softener system installed, works with salt and ION shifting. It treats the main pipe going into the house, so I do NOT have any outlets where this system Is bypassed.

Im looking into buying a barista pro, but I see now that it comes with a claris / filter.. how should I deal with that, can I bypass It? or maybe just don't install it? What do you think, I assume nothing positive will come out of having the water running truth double filters and end up with 0 calcium.

Thank for the help.

Best regards

Daniel


----------

